# Tilltheend's Love for Peanut Butter



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2013)

Since he wants to keep making fake accounts, I'm finally going to go ahead and post this up. He posted this a long long time ago and has been carefully preserved for years...  Please enjoy.



> friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long time. Worked 6am-11am. I get out i feel horrible. I feel extremely manic from being up and exerting so much energy. Along with that comes extreme arousal. I was so fucking horny, i stayed up till about 3am, i made a fuck toy. I took a pillow, wrapped a soft blanket around it, took old shirts and made breasts out of them with duct tape. I made a fake ass aswell for this pillow. I also made a bump in the front of it, i also made some thighs with shirts for it too. Then i took about 5 socks, and i put them all into eahcother, leaving to the naked eye one sock when in reality it is 5 socks all layered together, i took a rubber band and put it in the middle. I would insert the sock right in the middle, above the asscheecks i made and right under the pussy bump. I got to tell you i was impressed with what i made. But the lotion i had didnt work well with socks. So i took peanut butter and dish soap and filled the socks with those, and microwaved it for 25 seconds and it got hotter than shit. I fucked it for probably an hr literally, after i busted a nut i thought to myself "why the fuck did i do that??????" i woke up today with a bruised and battered penis tender to the touch.this is a true story.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lmao!!! That dude needs help!!'
Glad it was archived though, lol


----------



## R1rider (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy tornado Jesus.....

tiller needs help


----------



## DF (Jun 28, 2013)

WTF? lol that is some fucked up shit.


----------



## trim (Jun 28, 2013)

omg that just made my day lol lol lol


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Weird cat for sure


----------



## pirovoliko (Jun 28, 2013)

speechless...lol


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 28, 2013)

Holy shit. I shouldn't have read that at work. I have tears in my eyes from holding in the laughter.


----------



## regular (Jun 28, 2013)

Being a sock aint easy.

Going to make this sticky for a while. No pun intended.


----------



## Azog (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't even....nvm. I'm leaving this thread.


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 28, 2013)

Holey shit! That sick fuck! That is classical lol


----------



## losieloos (Jun 28, 2013)

I feel pretty normal after reading this.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2013)

wow.  theres nothing else to say beyond that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2013)

now u guys know why i called him peanutilly


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 28, 2013)

Bravo ate the sock, he was HOOOONGRY.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 28, 2013)

damn. sad really.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 28, 2013)

bahahahah ridiculous. He took a fe fe to a hole new level. Y take the time to make fake body parts what a special needs dude ...


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2013)

Well..ummmm..shh ..ok?


----------



## regular (Jun 28, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> He took a fe fe to a hole new level.



The first thing I thought of when I read his post, super fifi.

*For those that are fortunate enough to not know what a fifi is: *


> _Ok for all you guys who haven't figured this one out yet on your own.....here is how to make a nice FiFi (feefee)
> 
> supplies:
> 
> ...


----------



## bronco (Jun 28, 2013)

LMAO!!! How do you fuck peanut butter for a fuckin hour?


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn. He is one fucked up individual.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 28, 2013)

You know, if you let the peanut butter cool off a little, it actually feels pretty good. Just make sure you get "creamy" and not "extra chunky". That would just be crazy and would make the whole thing feel weird.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 28, 2013)

Now i finally know who tiller is


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 28, 2013)

I would have advised him on using nutella instead of peanut butter. Add a little bit of coconut oil in there too.


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2013)

Lmfao ) =))


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2013)

Lmfao. This is a classic. Forsure.


----------



## St0ked (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who did that.....


----------



## St0ked (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello si...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought we all did this


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 29, 2013)

heading for good will to buy some t shirts.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 29, 2013)

he fucked for a hour cuz it was a flake ass mug


----------



## Illtemper (Jun 29, 2013)

Lmao!!  Wtf did I just read......


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 29, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Bravo ate the sock, he was HOOOONGRY.



You are a cocksucker!


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 1, 2013)

You gotta be kidding me.. Fucks wrong with people lmao


----------



## username1 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## JOMO (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn tilly!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 31, 2013)

How did I miss this......funniest and most fucked-up thing I've read in a long time....lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

bahahahahaha


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bumping this thread. It's too awesome to let die.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 3, 2013)

I never saw this, nor did I ever know Tilly like you guys did.  I'm not a better person for reading this.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a great board. I came in here expecting to see what kind of Peanut Butter everyone was eating, and instead found this...

=D>


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 5, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This is a great board. I came in here expecting to see what kind of Peanut Butter everyone was eating, and instead found this...
> 
> =D>



It's the best board on the net brother.


----------



## anewguy (Aug 7, 2013)

Gotta miss this guy only for this reason. It was at least entertaining. I don't know if tilly had a life other than the board. No matter what time I got on, he was here lol.


----------



## 502 (Aug 21, 2013)

ol tiller. You goofy bastard. He always brings a smile to my face with his stupidity~!


----------



## Poof (Aug 21, 2013)

hope there wasn't any reproduction=))LOL


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 21, 2013)

Are you supposed to pull out when you fuck the PB?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 21, 2013)

Unless you want little Baby Ruths running around, then yes


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys don't think he made a PB&J with it after and ate it do ya?


----------



## djt248 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm 42 and just pissed myself!!! I felt bad for a minute until I realized I don't fuck PB. I believe him too. You can't make shit like that up.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tiller is the hero SI deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 26, 2014)

OH MY....
it all makes sense now....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

hahahahaha i bet tiller is seeing this and ripping his little 4x4 room apart cursing all of us in a LNE fueled rage....fuk  U TILLER U COCK SUCKER I BANNED U FIRST ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT U SOCK FUKIN HOMO


----------



## Joliver (Apr 26, 2014)

That was some George Washington Carver shit...


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 18, 2020)

A long overdue bump....


SI classic


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2020)

Good days, yea.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 18, 2020)

lmfao this is hilarious! :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> A long overdue bump....
> 
> 
> SI classic


Were you bored last night LMAO

Why did I read this?  My poor peanut butter was robbed of it's innocents.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 18, 2020)

German89 said:


> Were you bored last night LMAO
> 
> Why did I read this?  My poor peanut butter was robbed of it's innocents.



LMAO!!!

Some posts you just can’t forget.

I remember when I first read it in 2013 and literally saying WHAT...THE ....FUK


----------



## German89 (Apr 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Some posts you just can’t forget.
> 
> I remember when I first read it in 2013 and literally saying WHAT...THE ....FUK



grrrr... well i ate my 80g of pb this morning and all i could think about was this tainted post.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 18, 2020)

German89 said:


> grrrr... well i ate my 80g of pb this morning and all i could think about was this tainted post.



Hahahahaha!!!!!!!

Sorry?


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't even have the words for this!


----------



## chandy (Apr 18, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> A long overdue bump....
> 
> 
> SI classic




a very much needed bump. haha


----------



## German89 (Apr 19, 2020)

CLIHAU said:


> I don't even have the words for this!




I think part of you wants to try it and the other part of you is saying, you're ****ed if you do.


----------



## German89 (Apr 19, 2020)

> _friday night i didn't sleep, had too much energy, i had to work this saturday,first saturday in a long time. Worked 6am-11am. I get out i feel horrible. I feel extremely manic from being up and exerting so much energy. Along with that comes extreme arousal. I was so ****ing horny, i stayed up till about 3am, i made a **** toy. I took a pillow, wrapped a soft blanket around it, took old shirts and made breasts out of them with duct tape. I made a fake ass aswell for this pillow. I also made a bump in the front of it, i also made some thighs with shirts for it too. Then i took about 5 socks, and i put them all into eahcother, leaving to the naked eye one sock when in reality it is 5 socks all layered together, i took a rubber band and put it in the middle. I would insert the sock right in the middle, above the asscheecks i made and right under the pussy bump. I got to tell you i was impressed with what i made. But the lotion i had didnt work well with socks. So i took peanut butter and dish soap and filled the socks with those, and microwaved it for 25 seconds and it got hotter than shit. I ****ed it for probably an hr literally, after i busted a nut i thought to myself "why the **** did i do that??????" i woke up today with a bruised and battered penis tender to the touch.this is a true story._



So, I've become a little fascinated with this post.
Was it creamy or crunchy pb?
Dish used?  
Was the entire sock full of the goop or... Just enough to feel, "wet"?
What was the PB to dish soap ratio?

Few questions from a member that would like to stay anonymous.  
- at what age did he know he was a serial killer?
- how does he explain a peanut butter smeared pillow with the anatomy of a woman when guests come over ?
- why doesn’t he save the peanut butter and use his tears?

I'm lead to believe this user was a inmate at one point in his life to make such a makeshift pocket pussy.  But WHY PB?  why not, baby oil? olive oil? coconut oil?

Did the sock become suddy due to the dish soap?  

WHAT did you DO with the sock after you "finished"?

And another thing?  Why couldn't you just wank off into the sock while watching porn?  That's what the average person does, I don't see why you couldn't either?



This post is absolutely WACK!


----------



## Oliverhasgonemad (Apr 19, 2020)

Wtf did I just read?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 19, 2020)

Oliverhasgonemad said:


> Wtf did I just read?


A masterpiece.

Cherish this experience.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> So, I've become a little fascinated with this post.
> Was it creamy or crunchy pb?
> Dish used?
> Was the entire sock full of the goop or... Just enough to feel, "wet"?
> ...


I don’t know much about sickness on this level when It comes to just dropping a nut.my guess why crunch pb instead of creamy is the same as guys who use a cheese grater on their cock . Their sick I guess Tilly liked the friction lol . I like that U like this lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm just hoping that I'll be able to eat PB&J sandwiches again some day, after the horrific images this thread has imbedded in my brain. :32 (7):


----------



## German89 (Apr 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm just hoping that I'll be able to eat PB&J sandwiches again some day, after the horrific images this thread has imbedded in my brain. :32 (7):


You will fukkin eat one.

You will sit at the dinning room table and enjoy a fukin PB and J, god damn it!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> You will fukkin eat one.
> 
> You will sit at the dinning room table and enjoy a fukin PB and J, god damn it!!



Yes ma'am!!!


----------



## German89 (Apr 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yes ma'am!!!



Thats what i thought!


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 1, 2020)

This UGBB classic needs to get bumped at least twice a year for our new Elites.  Enjoy!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 1, 2020)

Should this be 'stickied'.............?


ba dumm chhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## creekrat (Dec 1, 2020)

I miss the dude. A true idiot comedian well ahead of his time. Like pickles now, Tiller was FDs favorite


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> This UGBB classic needs to get bumped at least twice a year for our new Elites.  Enjoy!



Thanks DK!  It had been a pretty shitty day.  Much better now.  Holy hell! :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Send0 (Mar 11, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Bump


You deserve a medal for this bump. Not all heroes wear capes 🤣


----------



## 69nites (Mar 11, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Bump


We have a newer member that is truly the second coming of tte


----------



## Samp3i (Mar 12, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Bump


Not the hero we want but the hero we need.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 12, 2022)

69nites said:


> We have a newer member that is truly the second coming of tte



Who is it?

Slic.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 12, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> Who is it?
> 
> Slic.


I'm sure we'll eventually get a thread asking if it's gay to fuck your peanut butter fuck sock.


----------

